

Why the Semantic Web is More Pipe Bomb than Pipe Dream - Readmore
http://www.embought.com/blog/show/8?t=Why-the-Semantic-Web-is-More-Pipe-Bomb-than-Pipe-Dream

======
jamess
Pipe bomb in that when you hear about it you have the urge to call a bunch of
men in padded jackets to safely defuse it? Yeah, I quite agree.

A small hint: If you were to draw a venn diagram of the internet, the
intersection of the most syntactically and semantically correct pages and the
most interesting pages would be very, very small indeed. Why on earth would
search engines possibly give higher placement to pages with semantic markup?
Their whole purpose is to locate the most useful content regardless of its
format, hence Google indexes not only HTML documents but also word, PDF and
plain text without hindrance or let. The second they start serving inferior
results to serve a political agenda, that's the very second they start losing
market share to their rivals.

~~~
babyshake
Disagree. SearchMonkey suggests the future of search. It's how something like
Mahalo can scale to the size of the internet. Because, as the author says, we
use frameworks that can generate semantic info for us.

------
michael_dorfman
What irked me about this article is that the example given (arnold on mars
movie) comes up with the "correct" top hit in Google. In other words, we're
already there. Some pipe bomb.

~~~
Readmore
Except that the "correct" link on Google is useless. If I search for a movie I
want to watch it, if I search for a song I want to hear it, if I search for a
book I want to read it. Sending me to informative pages can be useful but if
I'm looking for an action I want an action to be my first result.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Really? I only want to watch a small percentage of the movies I search for. An
"action" other than reading information is rarely my primary desire, and I
have no idea how the semantic web will be able to intuit those cases.

